# Solved: error: Java virtual machine could not be loaded



## christmi

Ran some BAD software today. Otherwise my PC is clean & OS kept updated. Running 98se and IE 6. 

Help! Two problems. 

1- Second browser window wouldn't open when directed by a Java command. Frame would appear and sit there. This happened 4 months ago after running the same software, and got a fix from a great Senior member on this site at that time. So I trace it to that shareware, a convert-to-PDF app that "prints" to PDF like Winfax prints to fax. The fix at that time was to replace the oleaut.dll file. Today I ran MCREPAIR.EXE from a recent post I found, which replaces oleaut and some other dll's with earlier Win 9X files. That worked for the new frame problem.

2- PC won't recognize my HP printer. So I uninstalled and reinstalled using the original CD. The PC can't find the printer on the LPT1 port, looks for it in other places, loads some stuff, then an error message comes up: "Unable to start the application. The Java virtual machine could not be loaded. Class not registered." I took another clue from archives here and loaded Sun's Java plugin. Didn't solve the problem.

Now I'm stuck and afraid to go further without some expert advice. Who can help me with this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Java applets do not normally try to load unless some particular application is calling them. And there would be no reason at all for a printer installation to require it.

Could you first test whether you can see "Java" on this page? If so, you likely have a valid installation:

http://www.bodo.com/javame.htm

Next, follow these instructions so we can see what is starting up:

Create a new, permanent folder for HijackThis and save the file to that. Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

Direct HijackThis download link: http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/HijackThis.exe


----------



## christmi

Thanks!

I can see Java on the URL you sent me to.

Here's the Hijack this log. I've also attached a Sun Java msg that popped up on my desktop today. Additional clues from today: animated gif files don't run on web pages I open.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 2:03:47 PM, on 1/9/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\B'S CLIP\BSCLIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZTSB05.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NETROPA\ONSCRE~1\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFXCCELERATOR\SURFX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMON32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\DOWNLOADS\PRINTER & IE PBLM PATCH 0105\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.techguy.org/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5400
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;<local>;*windowsupdate.com;download.microsoft.com;*windowsupdate.microsoft.com;codecs.microsoft.com;activex.microsoft.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: PBlockHelper Class - {4115122B-85FF-4DD3-9515-F075BEDE5EB5} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFXCCELERATOR\PBHELPER.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsEcomrEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\vsecomr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ConMgr.exe] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK 5.0\CONMGR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateMgr.exe] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK 5.0\UPDATEMGR.EXE" /NOCM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [B'sCLiP] C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\BSCLIP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [agrsmMSG] agrsmMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.Exe /RUNSERVICES
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE"
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: SurfXccelerator.lnk = C:\Program Files\SurfXccelerator\surfx.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show Original Image - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFXCCELERATOR\SURFX.EXE/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show All Original Images - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\SURFXCCELERATOR\SURFX.EXE/250
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\npjpi142_06.dll
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

SUN JAVA ERROR MSG FM DESKTOP:
An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) occurred at PC=0xBAAAC54B
Function=[Unknown.]
Library=(N/A)

NOTE: We are unable to locate the function name symbol for the error
just occurred. Please refer to release documentation for possible
reason and solutions.

Current Java thread:
at sun.awt.windows.Win32SurfaceData.initDDraw(Native Method)
at sun.awt.windows.Win32SurfaceData.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
at sun.awt.windows.D3DBlitLoops.register(Unknown Source)
at sun.awt.windows.Win32OffScreenSurfaceData.initD3D(Unknown Source)
at sun.awt.windows.Win32OffScreenSurfaceData.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsDevice.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment.makeScreenDevice(Unknown Source)
at sun.java2d.SunGraphicsEnvironment.getScreenDevices(Unknown Source)
- locked <0x100a0ad0> (a sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment)
at sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment.getDefaultScreenDevice(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.init(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.JavaRunTime.initEnvironment(Unknown Source)

Dynamic libraries:
0x76AC0000 - 0x76ADD000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMAGEHLP.DLL

Heap at VM Abort:
Heap
def new generation total 576K, used 102K [0x10010000, 0x100b0000, 0x10770000)
eden space 512K, 7% used [0x10010000, 0x100198b0, 0x10090000)
from space 64K, 100% used [0x100a0000, 0x100b0000, 0x100b0000)
to space 64K, 0% used [0x10090000, 0x10090000, 0x100a0000)
tenured generation total 1408K, used 134K [0x10770000, 0x108d0000, 0x16010000)
the space 1408K, 9% used [0x10770000, 0x10791ad0, 0x10791c00, 0x108d0000)
compacting perm gen total 4096K, used 2187K [0x16010000, 0x16410000, 0x1a010000)
the space 4096K, 53% used [0x16010000, 0x16232cf8, 0x16232e00, 0x16410000)

Local Time = Sun Jan 09 12:33:15 2005
Elapsed Time = 1
#
# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_06-b03 mixed mode)
#
________
HP printer drivers still don't load from CD and produce error message: "Unable to start the application. The Java virtual machine could not be loaded. Class not registered."


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Assuming you don't have "play animations" unchecked in Internet Options > Advanced > Multimedia, it is possible that could be due to the use of "surfx" the surfing accelerator which may be compressing images for faster surfing.

And we may have a problem here:

CMMON32.EXE

http://computercops.biz/startuplist-6626.html

It may be a trojan or it may be a Microsoft file

reboot in Safe Mode, ensure "show hidden files" is enabled in Folder Options > View, and find

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMMON32.EXE

Right click on it and select Properties > Version. Does it have a microsoft copyright? There is a legitimate file by that name. (Microsoft Connection Manager Monitor). If no MS copyright, delete it.

To reboot in Safe Mode, press and hold the ctrl key promptly on reboot and select it from the startup menu.

If it is is not the Microsoft file, I'd like you to run another utility:

http://members.blackbox.net/hp_links/21/nikolaus.rameis/_data/startdreck.zip

Instructions:

Run StartDreck.exe. Click the 'Config', and click the button named: Unmark all. Now you'll see that the boxes that were checked, are no longer. Check the following boxs;
Under 'Registry' - All registry options
Under 'System/Drivers' - Running Processes
Click 'OK'. Now, back on the main screen, click the 'Save' button > Give it a name and click 'Save' > locate it and launch it. Copy/paste the logfile here.

Back to the "java" error

See: http://www.smartcomputing.com/techsupport/detail.aspx?guid=&ErrorID=24208

Some success has been reported following those instructions.

What version of Microsoft's VM is currently installed? If you go to Start > Run, enter *command* and then at the prompt enter:

*jview*

does it say 3810 ?

You can reinstall from this link:

http://www.download.windowsupdate.c...l/MSJavWU_8073687b82d41db93f4c2a04af2b34d.exe

You will have to make sure it is enabled in preference to Sun's if HP is particular. This is done through the Internet Options > Security > Custom, and Internet Options > Advanced menus


----------



## christmi

Thanks for hanging in there with me!

'Play Animations' isn't unchecked. But before yesterday, I didn't notice any problem with usfamily.net SurfAccellerator stopping animation-- Flash animation still works even now on various sites though graphics files are somewhat degraded looking from compression.

CMMON32.EXE shows the Microsoft copyright under properties.

Start > Run, enter command gets me a black window and DOS prompt of

C:\windows\desktop

and entering *jview* gets a response of "bad command or file name".

I tried changing directories to c:\windows (same response) and just c:\ (same response). Not sure you wanted me to go to the dos prompt to enter "jview" command (?)

Tried downloading and running the http://www.download.windowsupdate.c...2a04af2b34d.exe file anyway, and the machine runs the software and responds with a red X message box "This setup will only upgrade over and existing version of the Microsoft VM". Then an "i" information message box "The installation is complete".

Did go into internet options > advanced and unchecked the Sun box "Use Java2 v 1.4.2_Ob for " and tried to load the update file again, but same messages come up. Then saw on reboot that the Sun box re-checks itself.

I'm boldly following your tracks here-- went to http://www.hi-teach.com/infohub/help.htm as you suggested and also downloaded their msjavax86.exe file. Tell me if I'm running ahead, but that's a different file and the site points to it as a WIN 98 inclusive application. May be worth a try. I'm going to hold it here in a folder until I hear from you get back or someone else chooses to comment.

Since printer and scanner are both daisy chained to the parallel port I checked and see that scanner software also doesn't not recognize scanner on LPT1.

** 20 minutes later** fyi Novell Webmail access to my work email gave me an error message when trying to access an applet-run address book window, "Java Plug-in detected JRE collision" and stayed blank.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

The "bad command" message means that you didn't have Microsoft VM installed when you ran "jview".

You need to install an "earlier" version of Microsoft VM (theirs will do), THEN you can install the "upgrade" I linked to. It will not install unless a previous version is present.

Once you've done that, go back and run the jview command and see if you get a proper return


----------



## christmi

Both of those updates loaded sequentially and it says 3810  

Attempted reload of printer software still doesn't find the printer, scanner is still AWOL (but there is no error message now when I try to load the printer software).

Will wait yr suggestion for next steps and complete tomorrow after work. The kids want to see daddy tonight.

Thanks, Rog! (This is a great site. Microsoft paid support couldn't solve my Oleaut32.dll issue last time, but folks here did! MS refunded my money. As they say here in Alabama, I'm "fixin" to send some money to this site. What a great antidote to the hacker-nominds who sit and design viruses to unleash on the world.)

Enough ranting.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

The printer may be a tough one for me I'm not really sure what is happening there.

I take it you are not seeing any indication of the printer in the Device Manager? Typically when you first connect the printer you should see a "new hardware found" message when booting up.

You might try adding it through the Add New Hardware wizard and see if it will recognize it that way if you haven't tried.

There is also a troubleshooting page here that may or may not be helpful...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/128345/EN-US/


----------



## christmi

Hey there Rog,

Everything's working. I went through the Microsoft site and got to the part where they wanted me to un-daisy-chain the printer and scanner. Printer worked!

Also had found in investigating HP 5550 Properties that under Details> Print to Port, "Magic PDF" was still listed as a port and in parentheses ("divert to another location"). So it looked like some piece of this software had still commandeered LPT1.

Went back and reinstalled the BAD software and used their uninstall.exe program rather than Control Panel>Add/Remove programs. Then followed the Microsoft printer troubleshooter site and undaisey chained.

Lesson for me: use the uninstall supplied by software co if there is one.

Thanks so much for your knowledgable and dedicated support. We have our "old reliable" back. For awhile I was thinking about reinstalling Windows..... (ouch)

I'm sending in a gratitude gift.

Talk to ya.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

That's great. Hardware is not my forte so I'm always relieved when any help I can offer leads to a solution 

I'll mark the thread "solved" (this is also an option available through the "thread tools" tab) -- and of course we are grateful here for any support you can offer the site.


----------

